# Jumping Critique! :)



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

It's a pretty dark video, hard to tell really - I can't critique you, but your horse seems to lack any and all impulsion. He's plodding at the trot and has no umph over the fence. At least you don't have to worry about him rushing? Other than that, you came off a left turn into the jumps and he took up his right lead...

I'd work on getting him forward and working before asking him over fences, even small crossrails like you had. You need him working and listening before leaving the ground.


----------



## MurphysBird (Feb 16, 2010)

don't let him duck out straight after. You'll end up going splat. Otherwise, its ok oh and he's being a bit lollopy and ploddy, kick him on!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

He isnt that slow when i canter him before the jump! The jumps were so close that it was hard to turn him in time for the canter. I usualy have to slow him down b/c he rushes. But he was lazy  When you say duck out straight after, do you mean not finishing on the wall?


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

heres another video. View My Video


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

The first video is a bit hard to see but the last one you posted he seems to have nice even movements. Very relaxed moving over the jump. I don't have a lot of experience in the jumping area - haven't jumped in a few years - but you looked very relaxed and so does the horse.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

^Thank you . I appreciate you commenting.


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

K so this is kinda hard to Critique, Im used to critiquing pictures rather than videos..

You dont look too bad for a beginner, I've seen much worse, from people being very far behind in the jump or too far ahead, to terrible hip angles and not giving their horse enough rein. You look pretty good, your heels are down and your timing was good. You cant really ask any more from a beginner Jumper.

P.S for the trot, I would work on getting him to extend and change pace with the trot, makes for a much nicer ride than just plodding along. use your seat and leg to encourage him to pick up pace as well as slow


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I say keep working and you both are going to do really well. There are a lot of more experienced jumpers here that could give you more specifics, but job well done so far!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Brighteyes08: Well im not really a beginner. Well now that i think of it i have only been jumping less than a year with hardly any training. But what would help me advance>?

Solon: Thanks. We try hard


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Are you working with a trainer right now? If so, what is there experience with jumping?

Where would you like to go with your jumping? Are you wanting to show? Those questions will give you some direction on which way to head.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

I am kinda working with my instructor. She is very experienced in jumping and says i am doing well. She has jumped up to 4' and shown 3'. I am Show jumping small courses (most likely around the hieght i was jumping in the videos or no higher than 2'3) This up coming summer. When the future comes i plan on getting up to jump 3'. It will take work but no time soon we are mostly work 1'6 to 2'0. Thoughts?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like you've got someone working with you and you've got a goal that you want to achieve. So that's very good! Most important thing is you and your horse having fun. Keep us updated on your progress and shows. It'd be fun to watch how you progress.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

^ Thank you so much Solon.  So all next year is jumping and canter classes! Cant wait


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

All in all, not bad. I really like that you're keeping your head up and looking toward and through the jump, especially in the last video you posted. As Solon said, you both look very relaxed and at ease jumping. 

What jumps out at me most about your position is that your feet drift ahead of you, especially (or at least more noticeably) in the videos where you're wearing the paler colored pants. I can't see your leg well enough in the last video to see if its the same there or not. Focus on keeping that shoulder/hip/heel alignment, and maybe adjust your stirrups as they may contribute to that. I do really like how you're keeping your heels down. You really look stable in the saddle. Very useful in your position, as opposed to perchy. It also looks like your thumbs tend to turn in (puppy dog hands), but again that may be the gloves and the darkness of the videos playing tricks with me. 

As for your horse, he does look very relaxed, but he is pretty inverted, and could stand to be more forward. You said before that he's fast, but fast does not necessarily equal forward. Also, try to keep him in canter after the jump, maybe make a lap or two over the jump without breaking gait. When you get to courses it won't do a lot of good to have to transition between each fence; something he may be inadvertently learning by braking to trot after the jump. While your jumping looks pretty good, some good flatwork and dressage will only improve things. Take that for what its worth here, I'm a lot better versed in dressage than jumping. :wink:


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

^ Well.... fast-no. Lol. Thanks for the critique. I will definatley start cantering after the jumps so he doesnt get in the habit of stopping.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

For the size of the jumps you are doing you will get by.

The others already mentioned your body position errors so I will not repeat. The horse is on the forehand and will never get the front end up for any jump more commplicated and higher. The impulsion is lacking to go highher or more difficulty so yes your trainer is right in that you are doing OK but is this where you want to finish?

Here is an example of what I mean. Notice there is more impulsion and more lift.


BluestarFarm002.flv video by Cyberling - Photobucket


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

^Yes he was lazy that day but i should have pushed him. Thanks for the critique. I will have an update this weekend and hopefully you will see more impulsion.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Impulsion: how do i fix it? How do i get him to have better impulsion?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think your horse is darling! I had a hard time seeing your position over the jump because of the angle so the only huge thing I have to say is bring your lower legs back. Super cute horse! You guys are a cute team!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

^ thanks


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

You guys look quite good for only doing bounces a couple times. :]

I agree with what previous posters have said:
-- shorten up your stirrups!! You need to be able to keep your heel down _without_ your leg swinging back and forth, on the flat and over fences. The bottom of the stirrup iron should hit the inside of your ankle bone or just above it. This gives you a stable base of support as you go up into your jumping position over fences. It will also allow you to post easier without looking like your having a baby. ;]
-- push your horse forward. If he went any slower he would be going backwards. :] He is more than capable of doing what you want of him, he just knows he can get away with being slow and not working properly. This will make him sloppy over fences witch can lead to a dangerous jump on your horse's part. You need to have impulsion over the fence without him running away, changes of pace and direction will help you with this. That will get him listening to your leg. :]
-- don't let him fall in through the corners or simply come down to a walk _just_ after the jump. Once again, you need to push him forward out into the corners and after the jump. You need to establish that you're the boss and he is not done until you say so. 

Other than what was already stated, you're jumping position is fairly solid and your horse seems to enjoy what you're doing. For the size of jumps you are going over, your upper body is good and your legs will stay in much better place once you shorten your stirrups. Your release is also good but I can see some shifting in your body as you go over the fence. I'm not sure if you are throwing out your hip or one of your legs is comming off, but your horse responds by slowing down, buldging out his body and landing on the wrong lead. 
Do *tons* of pole work (canter poles, poles on a circle) to get your steering, leg cues and forwardness better. Also, this will help you figure out your horse's stride better so you can judge fences easier. :] :]


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Shortening my stirrups is a go! I was going to jump today and take some videos but i am sick so it probably wont work Thanks for the critique.


----------

